# Pins and Needles when cycling



## Wingnuts (12 Aug 2009)

Hi,

I am new to cycling and am just a recreational cyclist. I am now up to about 30-40 miles per day at weekends but find that I get pins and needles in my fingers after about 10-15 mins. Is this normal or is it something I am doing, or not doing as the case may be?

Loving getting outdoors and even more so seeing the countryside in Surrey and West Sussex.

Wingnuts


----------



## PpPete (12 Aug 2009)

Suspect you may be gripping handlebars too tightly - or it may be something further up your arm in a position you are not used to?

I'm guessing you may be on flat bars? If so try putting some bar ends on to give you the option of a different hand position. Or borrow a drop bar bike to try see if problem persists. Drops give you at least 3 positions to alternate between.


----------



## tyred (12 Aug 2009)

It could be you are putting too much weight on hands. It may be worth rising the handlebars slightly if possible. If you have an older or cheaper bike, there will be a single allen key stud on the top of the handlebar stem where it goes into the steerer. Loosen it, and tap the head of the stud down and try and twist and pull the handlebars and they should move. It's good practice to remove it completely and grease the stem. Rise the handlebars and tighten the stud again but pay attention to the line or marks which will indicate the "minimum insertion mark." This indicates how far out of the steerer that you can (safely) set the stem. If you have the more modern "threadless" steerer with spacers, someone else will be able to give you advice on them as I have never owned one.


----------



## Globalti (12 Aug 2009)

Try these, they are miraculous: 







Ergon grips: http://www.ergon-bike.com/gb/en/home


----------



## Jobby (12 Aug 2009)

Wingnuts said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to cycling and am just a recreational cyclist. I am now up to about 30-40 miles per day at weekends but find that I get pins and needles in my fingers after about 10-15 mins. Is this normal or is it something I am doing, or not doing as the case may be?
> 
> ...



I suspect you have Ulnar Tunnel Syndrome .....
"Handlebar Palsy", is an irritation of the ulnar nerve as it runs along the heel of the hand on the ring finger side. The most frequent cause is gripping a bicycle handle bar for extended periods. Onset is gradual and the numbness occurs in the ring and little finger.

I experienced it an awful lot when I started riding, The ergo bar ends do help, as do some gel gloves, but equally the gel gloves can make it worse! (The gel padding is in exactly the same place the nerve runs through!)

I found eventually (As I was ignoring it) that I lost all the strength in my right hand, so had a rest from cycling for a week or two, eventually the issue disappeared when I bought a road bike, I had more variations of hand holds, so did not have constant pressure on the nerve in a single place.

I would suggest, as stated earlier, try and raise the handlebars, dont ride with straight arms elbows slightly bent to help take shock, try gel gloves, try ergo bar ends. (Bear in mind as you raise the bars you will shift the weight onto your but, so dont over do it!)

Essentially check your riding position and dont put all the weight on your arms!

Do NOT ignore it! Cycling should be a pleasure NOT a torture!


----------



## scaryant (12 Aug 2009)

Covered recently here.

Personally, I had it when I started cycling when I was unfit - it's completely gone now. I put it down to poor circulation.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (12 Aug 2009)

I can recommend the specialized BG Gel mitts I got some of these the yesterday and tried them last night on a 15 mile ride and my hands were nice and comfy. 

I found that after my weekend 100 miler my hands were tingling on monday and hurting towards the end of the ride as well, so thought I would give the specialized gel mitts a go as a lot of people seem to recommend them and I have already adjusted the seat and handlebar positions as much as I can.


----------



## Speck (12 Aug 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> Try these, they are miraculous:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed, bought these for Mrs Speck as she had just had Carpel Tunnel Op and problems with tendonitis. They distribute the weight on the hands more evenly


----------



## PK99 (12 Aug 2009)

Speck said:


> Agreed, bought these for Mrs Speck as she had just had Carpel Tunnel Op and problems with tendonitis. They distribute the weight on the hands more evenly



the version with bar ends is better


----------



## buddha (12 Aug 2009)

PK99 said:


> the version with bar ends is better


I dunno. Prefer the normal Ergon grips myself - I have both. Best to try them out at a helpful LBS.

One thing that hasn't been mentioned (I think) is tyre pressure. If you pump both front and rear to the max, try letting a few psi (about 10) out from the front tyre. I read, somewhere on here, that a front/rear - 40/60% balance is recommended.


----------



## trustysteed (12 Aug 2009)

I had Ergon-style grips when I bought a Specialised Elite last year. I actually found them uncomfortable because i didn't feel I was gripping around the whole handle-bar. It felt like I was only gripping with my fingers, not the palm or ball of the hand. So I didn't feel like I was 'in control' and changed them for normal grips.

Definitely would recommend testing them on a bike in a shop if possible before buying them online.


----------



## Speck (12 Aug 2009)

PK99 said:


> the version with bar ends is better



Not for her indoors, moving her hand position whilst riding will induce a state of panic


----------



## Wingnuts (12 Aug 2009)

Thanks for all your advice, I think i'll increase the height of the handlebars first and see how that effects the problem. Although I like the idea of grips and of course it's another excuse to spend money on 'toys'..

I'll post back in the next few days to let you know how I get on.


----------

